# Thanks Guys!



## robthomas (Jun 6, 2012)

I've learned a great deal from all the good people on this site!

Many Thanks! Just wanted to appreciate the massive time investment by all the people helping us out - i salute you!

I can't PM yet (as I was a lurker before i became a member), so if Bevdeforges could PM, I'd be grateful.

Thanks


----------

